# Tree stump carving in Scotland



## wbready (Jul 8, 2008)

Local artist carved this in middle of road junction. Pretty awesome i think!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Jul 8, 2008)

swett tom trees


----------



## Adkpk (Jul 8, 2008)

Scotland is a great country to visit. The Scots seem to bend over backwards to be of help. I had a converstion with a cop or bobby whatever you call them for a half hour once cause I was trying to locate a place where I could look up my family name. There was no need after he cleared it all up for me. Go figure. 
Nice carving.


----------



## wbready (Jul 9, 2008)

Can't take credit for the carving! I'm only in the photo and was passing through the town! Nearest I'll get to carving is doing name-blocks for friends' kids when they are born as a gift, or sharpening my pencil!


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jul 10, 2008)

Northlin said:


> Hi, Wbready, here's greeting from China, Northlin Woodcarving Ltd.
> 
> Would you please kindly do me a favor, I'm now looking for some partners who in Woodcarving business area, do you have any friends in this field? If so, just tell me, because as you know, manufacturing in China will sharply reduce the costs than in UK for woodcarving products. Thanks
> 
> ...



Mistake #1 - hijacking the thread
Mistake #2 - spam - not a sponsor
Mistake #3 - why don't you design it and build it - then see if you can beat the cost? Oh - and at the same time, comply with the same labor, safety, and environmental regulations.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Jul 10, 2008)

wbready said:


> Local artist carved this in middle of road junction. Pretty awesome i think!



Looks great but I don't see you in the photo so I can't tell the size of the carving? What wood is it?


----------



## wbready (Jul 11, 2008)

*re missing me!*

I'm 5'8" so make a guess! Not sure of type of tree,could be scots pine or sycamore! Not sure who has bigger girth, me or the stump!!


----------

